# Low Cost Recording Camera



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Inspired by the long recording camera thread i decided to install one. I was looking into using a usb camera with my carpc but thought this would add additional load on the pc and the usb HD cameras available are too bulky. I was going to fit the famous spy 808 #18 camera (http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1627189) first but this camera does not support automatic power on. So I found this one on ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.fr/Mini-HD-720P-1-3...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ccd6e7e99

Camera specs state HD 720 but don't expect the same quality as the BlackVue HD cam:

test vid (date/time no set):











It supports loop recording (continuous erase and record when card is full) and supports 32GB SdCard.
Recorded files are in avi format and max size is 262 MB and 3 minutes of recording.

The camera has a microphone but it records in mute mode by default. you can enable sound recording by clicking a button. 
You can also wire the s-video (2 wires) to the headunit to watch realtime recording and set the date and time.
Date and time can be set either by pressing buttons in "blind mode" or by connecting the s-video cable to the headunit or to a s-video usb capture device and a laptop to see what's happening when you're pressing the buttons.

Installation is easy. The camera has Three wires (12v permanent/12 switched/Ground) + an s-video plug. 
Red wire = Permanent 12 V.
Green wire = Ground.
Pink wire = Switched 12.

The good thing about this cam is that it has this Pink switched line wire. I connected it to the interior light module as follows:

Red = Pin 6
Green = Pin 1
Pink = Pin 4.

Pin number 4 gets 12V when you unlock the car. So the camera powers on and starts recording when you unlock the car.
It stops recording and completely shuts off when you lock the car.
It only needs the permannt 12 v to start and power off properly by saving the file ongoing recording correctly. it also need the permanent 2v line to keep the data/time settings. I haven't noticed any battery drain during about a week of dailay usage now.

Pics:

Note: 
1. the pics show use of two wires only but this was modified to add the permanent 12v wire.
2. The interior light module plug is easy to remove. you have to lift it a little bit before pulling it out. Just do it gently.
3. be careful if you decide to solder the wires on the pins.
4. I kept the fuse of the camera.
5. The module is Made In France 

How to remove the interior light module:










the rest is self explanatory


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The picture quality is pretty good especially considering the price of the unit.

I might fit one of these to the back of my TT in addition to the BlackVue that I have on the front.


----------



## roocarl (Mar 2, 2013)

Great post thanks for that and cool fr £30 odd squid , only negative if if the police pull you up and use your own camera as evidence lol


----------



## Russ713 (Feb 13, 2013)

Check this cam out easy install and own power supply 
vCam in-car cameras


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Excellent post, with lots of detail, thanks.

Just to be clear, it starts recording without any requirement to turn it on, press buttons etc.?

For those interested, the UK listing is here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mini-HD-7...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3ccd6e7e99


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

peter-ss said:


> The picture quality is pretty good especially considering the price of the unit.
> 
> I might fit one of these to the back of my TT in addition to the BlackVue that I have on the front.


That's what I'm thinking too. Unless the developper of the 808 #18 adds automatic power-on to his camera. I did requets this feature but still no news.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Jarndyce said:


> Excellent post, with lots of detail, thanks.
> 
> Just to be clear, it starts recording without any requirement to turn it on, press buttons etc.?


It powers on and starts recording a few seconds after you UNLOCK the car if you wire it using the three wires as mentionned in my first post. So no fiddling with buttons or anything. When you get out of the car and lock it the camera takes a fews seconds to save the file which is being generated and then shuts down by itself. this is a great feature. you can wire it to the ACC key position if you want but that means passing wires to the fuse box....

You can stop recording by pressing the big button on the side of the camera.
The camera records without sound by default. you can enable sound recording by clicking a button. I prefer recording without sound. Sound quality is not that good.

You can even wire the s-video (2 wires) to the headunit to watch realtime recording and set the date and time.


----------



## K3GNM (Jun 28, 2011)

It looks a nice bit of kit and easy to wire up as well - how many minutes of recording would fit on a 8GB mini SD card then?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

the camera does loop recording so no worries about disk space. it will erase the first files and continue recording when there is no space available. but if you really want to know here is how it goes:
camera records 3 mn per file
3 mn file is 262 MB
8 GB sdcard real space is a bit less than 8000MB but suppose it is 8000 MB you will have:
8000/262 = around 30 files. 30 * 3 mn = 90mn


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

OK I found the 808 #18 with automatic power-on thanks to a guy on the rcgroups forum.
here it is : http://www.ebay.com/itm/120-lens-HD-18- ... 23287c86f8

i will get one to test soon. This camera has a good support from the developpers. This is a modified version of the #18 camera.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

> It powers on and starts recording a few seconds after you UNLOCK the car if you wire it using the three wires as mentionned in my first post.


Sounds ideal.
You mentioned that after a week, it hasn't drained the battery, but since it's permanently wired to 12v (with the third wire), I assume it would eventually result in a flat battery? Or does it? Because although it's wired in, it's not actually "on" once the car is locked.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

when you lock the car the camera shuts down completly. no leds are on. It certainly does use some power to keep date/time settings. I didn't measure how much power is drawn when it is off though.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hadaak said:


> OK I found the 808 #18 with automatic power-on thanks to a guy on the rcgroups forum.
> here it is : http://www.ebay.com/itm/120-lens-HD-18- ... 23287c86f8
> 
> i will get one to test soon. This camera has a good support from the developpers. This is a modified version of the #18 camera.


I have been looking at using one of these cameras (808 keychains) for another application and have found this sit most useful http://www.chucklohr.com/808/index.shtml. The #16 camera has a better resolution than the #18 but I am not sure if it supports remote switching.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I know that site; The only 808 keychain with auto power on is the one in my link. But it needs 5v instead of 12v.


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Is that an in-line fuse in your photo?
If so, what rating did you use?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

The fuse is part of the camera cable included in the package.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Interesting ideas, but anyone have proof of night quality of recording being good too?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Will upload one tomorrow.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

several tomorrows later, here is a Paris by night shot


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks - that's very clear & records perfect.... Great job


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Impressed.
For the price, very impressed!
Think I need to get one of these.

Thanks for all the info, Hadaak. Very useful.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Hadaak can you show a photo of it installed please thanks 

Is there a way to leave it recording all night - eg could be handy when in parking structures or valet parks for you etc & if so would it be too much juice drain from the battery?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Hadaak can you show a photo of it installed please thanks
> 
> Is there a way to leave it recording all night - eg could be handy when in parking structures or valet parks for you etc & if so would it be too much juice drain from the battery?


You have some pics in the beginning of the thread. I'll add some more. The cam is pretty small.
As for battery drain I haven't done any tests. might be ok for an hour or two I guess but I think the battery will go flat overnight for example. You can try leaving it on if you have an additional battery to start the car  I will try that someday. The wiring should be modified for permanent recording as mentionned in my initial post.


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

I got these apps in my iphone

http://www.gizmag.com/icar-black-box-ap ... one/17724/


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> The picture quality is pretty good especially considering the price of the unit.
> 
> I might fit one of these to the back of my TT in addition to the BlackVue that I have on the front.


Peter, did you fit one? Interested in where you got power supply.
Just ordered one for rear view , very similar to the 'smart witness' I use for front view but a lot cheaper


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I've still not got round to it yet, unfortunately.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> I've still not got round to it yet, unfortunately.


Ok ta, well I've just fitted my smart witness to the interior light as hadaak mentioned earlier in this topic, pins 1 & 4

Works perfectly


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > The picture quality is pretty good especially considering the price of the unit.
> ...


Hadaak, done any research on where you would get switchable power from for a rear window install please?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes I did but unfortunately there is no switched 12v Line in the fusebox in the boot. You can still tap into the amp trigger line but this means slicing the audi amp connecter wiring. I'll post the pinouts later.


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Can the wiring be connected without soldering :?:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

which wiring? front (interior light) or rear (boot)?

Front : I don't think so. The pins are so small and it is difficult because you don't have enough clearance to do the tapping.you can try though. I just found it easier to remove the interior light board and do the soldering.
As for the rear you can if you want to tap into the amp trigger line.


----------



## Stevo Fife (Jan 6, 2013)

Front (courtesy light)

Thanks. Will give it a go anyway as it looks a fantastic yet low cost mod.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

and still working


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> Yes I did but unfortunately there is no switched 12v Line in the fusebox in the boot. You can still tap into the amp trigger line but this means slicing the audi amp connecter wiring. I'll post the pinouts later.


Cheers, when it arrives I think I may use front roof module for power for rear camera, feeding the cable under rooflining


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

To anyone with one of these VR1003 versions can you get to change any settings other than date/time ?

I find the motion detector auto on/off stops recording after a few seconds and waits for motion to be detected :roll: before it records again.
May not seem an issue but it is when you stop, eg at traffic lights. You get a missing few seconds which of course might be vital 

Thanks


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Can you not disable the motion setting?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

cdj3.2 said:


> Can you not disable the motion setting?


No - cannot get into any menu - other than date/time :?


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

This is a fantastic idea, insurance companies in England always try to settle claims as 50/50 shared blame.

This has been added to my list of mods to buy, £30 aswell so cheap. Can you upgrade the SD card memory size?

Great write up and guide.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I have been using a 32 GB sd card since I installed it. I check the recordings from time time. Everything is fine so far  
The recording is done in a loop: when card is full older files are deleted and new ones are written. An 8 GB card will do but a bigger one would hold more history of course.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hadaak said:


> I have been using a 32 GB sd card since I installex it. I check the recordings from gime time. Everything is fine so far
> The recording is done in a loop: when card is full older files are deleted and new ones are written. An 8 GB card will do but a bigger one would hold more history of course.


Is there any delay or lost recording as the camera saves the video file? 
From your original write up it sounds like the camera stores up to 262mb file chunks of the recording and just curious to know if there are any lost seconds between the chunks of recordings.

It does look like a very good solution and I an see myself installing one or maybe two of these in my TT just in case I get hit from front or rear.

Cheers for the nice e write up.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll check the delay tomorrow when I get to work. May a second or two.
I'm thinking of adding another one in the rear too


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

1 second lost between recordings.

I deleted my last reply as I got mixed up between to sd cards for 2 different cameras


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hadaak said:


> 1 second lost between recordings.
> 
> I deleted my last reply as I got mixed up between to sd cards for 2 different cameras


Thanks for checking. Still sounds like a good deal for a good camera solution. Do you know what speed class rating your SD cards are? Just a thought that a class 10 are supposed to be pretty quick and it might reduce the time lost when saving the recording. Although 1 second isn't much it would be typical the 1 sec is lost at a crucial point 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm using a class 10 transcend card. 32GB. I also think the 1 second, maybe less, gap is inevitable. Not that crucial if something happens I guess


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll compare the videos tomorrow. All I did today is see the timestamp where the previous file ended and where the following one started. Looks like a second but might be less.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

grasmere said:


> To anyone with one of these VR1003 versions can you get to change any settings other than date/time ?
> 
> I find the motion detector auto on/off stops recording after a few seconds and waits for motion to be detected :roll: before it records again.
> May not seem an issue but it is when you stop, eg at traffic lights. You get a missing few seconds which of course might be vital
> ...


This is worse than the fraction lost between recording- hadaak, do you experience this recording stopping because of motion detection, eg at traffic lights?

BTW re upgrading an SD card, not really an upgrade because you need to buy one in addition to the camera, up to 32gb.
However, I bought 2 cheap off eBay, 32gb class10 and they don't work so now got an expensive Samsung 32gb cl10 and will try it tomorrow . .


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Not experienced that. Be carefull most cheap and sometimes even expensive ebay cards are fake! I don't buy sd cards or usb stick from ebay. Google it and you'll find out how they do it  selling 2gb card as 16 or 32gb.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Didn't think he was talking about the same camera !! I'll monitor this and let you know.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> Didn't think he was talking about the same camera !! I'll monitor this and let you know.


I thought it was the same camera?
This is the one I bought for the rear screen
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261144608409? ... 1439.l2649

Hadaak, can you post the settings instructions for your camera please ?, cheers


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like the same.
Setting are not different I think. I only set the date/time. if I want sound I press the red button. I'll post the install guide I got with it later.
I did a test this morning. Formatted the transcend 32gb sd card using the camera and drove 40mn to work.
On arrivla I have two files with 0 kb which means 6 min of lost recording !!!
Other than that there is no recording gap. files are all of approximately the same size 262MB and some kb. Last file is smaller as I shut off the camera before the it reached the 3mn recording size.

The camera is wired to auto-start recording when I unlock the car. Be sure to wire it this way. 
I already tested the motion detection sensor this way: power on the camera without the third (auto-start) wire. shake it and it will start recording and stop some time later. I think this is what happening to you.
I'll do further testing to see if I have the same motion detection behaviour.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

from my initial post :

_Red = Pin 6
Green = Pin 1
Pink = Pin 4.

Pin number 4 gets 12V when you unlock the car. So the camera powers on and starts recording when you unlock the car.
It stops recording and completely shuts off when you lock the car._


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

after some further analysis, there is no time gap between files  not even a seconde. camera resumes right where previous file stopped recording.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Hadaak said:


> after some further analysis, there is no time gap between files  not even a seconde. camera resumes right where previous file stopped recording.


Excellent! sounds like the perfect setup for me. I will add it to the list of mods I will do


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

here is a test i did yesterday:

end of file ONE:






Beginning of file TWO:






Bothe files joined:






On the other hand I had a 6 min loss (2 successive 0 kb file) on my way to work this morning !!!
Will put another sd card to see if this helps.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> On the other hand I had a 6 min loss (2 successive 0 kb file) on my way to work this morning !!!
> Will put another sd card to see if this helps.


Interested to know if its whilst you are in motion and/or if the camera went off for those 6 mins :?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

this morning I had a 5 mn gap !!! 
I found about 15 0kb files from 9h59 to 10h04. I guess the camera tries to record many times during the 5 mn gap and fails. Either it's an SD card issue or a camera issue. I have other Transcend cards available so I'll try them in turn and report back.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Here is a great review:
it does show that there are different models on ebay and the one in the review has a bad video quality. Mine is behaving good so far except for those gaps which might be sure to bad sd card sectors.

Enjoy


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

One detail, I format the sdcard in the camera. I had one Scard formatted on my pc and found out later it was recording just blank video clips. No issues since formatting in the camera. check the video above for how to format the sd card.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

And here is the latest 'A8 Car DVR' model:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product ... 85095.html


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Hadaak said:


> from my initial post :
> 
> _Red = Pin 6
> Green = Pin 1
> ...


This latest version appears to have different pin-outs. Just a red and black power connection?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Jarndyce said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > from my initial post :
> ...


Yes that's what I have on the one I have on rear window, red/black and a video yellow.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

The one I got had 3 wires, red, black and white. The colors I mention in the first post are the wires you find when you cut the single big wire near the camera so as you can install it easily. I'm not connecting it to any display as I have a computer in the car and I didn't wan to tun the cable all the way to the back.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Hadaak said:


> The one I got had 3 wires, red, black and white. The colors I mention in the first post are the wires you find when you cut the single big wire near the camera so as you can install it easily. I'm not connecting it to any display as I have a computer in the car and I didn't wan to tun the cable all the way to the back.


This is what came with mine, am I right in thinking you cut the cable coming from the camera (indicated by the blue arrow) which left you with a black/red/white inside hadaak? You then soldered them to the relevant pins inside the interior light.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

From the colours I have am I right in thinking I need to solder it;

Red = Pin 6
Black = Pin 1
White = Pin 4.

Forgive me Im not good with electrics from what I can tell red is for 12v constant, white is ground/earth and black is for 12v when you unlock the car?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

from what I remember the white wire is for auto-starting the cam when you unlock the door.
you can test this with a regular 12v indoor charger if you have one.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Hadaak said:


> from what I remember the white wire is for auto-starting the cam when you unlock the door.
> you can test this with a regular 12v indoor charger if you have one.


right so black is negative earth and white is auto start 12v from unlock.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Scrap what I just wrote, just cut the camera feed cable and stripped it back to find;

Red
Green
Yellow
Orange
Black

Judging by your photo, red is 12 volt, green is earth, I don't have a pink one for the unlock 12volt if not installed will this make a massive amount of difference? or is yellow/orange/black instead of pink?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Trial and error then  you will have to test.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Hadaak said:


> Trial and error then  you will have to test.


 Oh noooo


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Bayley said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Trial and error then  you will have to test.
> ...


 keep us posted on what you find out, mine arrives in a couple of days!


----------



## craigski (Aug 10, 2013)

Hadaak - did you spot the first review you posted has your avatar morphed in the sky, fast forward to around 08:17 into the video:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

nice one :lol:


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Bayley said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Trial and error then  you will have to test.
> ...


What a pain. :? 
Good luck!


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Done  what a pain in the arse that was, talk about cheap rubbish from Japan.

here's how I wired it in the end;

Constant 12v Pin 6 - Yellow lead (not red as it was before it entered connector...)
Ground/Earth Pin 1 - Red Lead (not green/brown common earth and it was white before it entered connnector..)
12v Supply on unlock - Orange cable. (which was black before connector) [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

Red & Black leads were for sound/video supply on mono cable input for a tv/dvd system.

Seems mine had two supply's and one earth needed to make the camera function. My advise is before you cut the connector off the end use a continuity tester to make sure you know which is two are the positive and earth/ground, just because it is one colour before it enters the connector (ie red) doesn't mean on the other side its going to be red to power the camera.

Even been for a spin around the block with the mrs and quality is decent for a little camera + in close quarters you can read the reg plate.


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Bayley said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Trial and error then  you will have to test.
> ...


Don't panic - take the original long cable that ends in red white black and yellow video, connect the plug on this cable to the socket you just cut off, find with a test meter which of the wires you have coming from the camera connects to red/white/black and take it from there . .


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Bayley said:


> Done  what a pain in the arse that was, talk about cheap rubbish from Japan.
> 
> here's how I wired it in the end;
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Bayley said:


> Done  what a pain in the arse that was, talk about cheap rubbish from Japan.
> 
> here's how I wired it in the end;
> 
> ...


Delighted you've got it working.
Quick question - if you no longer have the yellow phono video lead, how do you access the setup menus as shown in the video posted earlier? Granted, to watch a recording, you simply remove the card, but this won't allow camera setup for date/time format etc.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

You can do with a key press sequence ! I'll let you know how I do it on mine later.


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

Hadaak said:


> You can do with a key press sequence ! I'll let you know how I do it on mine later.


I watched the video and was going to do exatly the same thing but if you've already got the sequence laid out ill steal it from ya :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Received my cameras this week and got around to fitting it yesterday without much success. 
The main problem I think are the number of wires coming out of my camera. I have chopped the plug off the camera but also used my multi meter to help identify the wires going in Vs the colour of wire on the other side, which terminates in Red (+), Black (-), yellow phono connector which has a centre pin and the outer metal ring.

My camera only seems to have 4 wires:
Red = Red (+) 
Black = phono outer metal ring
Yellow = Black (-) 
Orange = phono centre pin

I have tested the camera via a 9v battery and hooked up to a display before cutting the wires. So everything works. I have since powered the camera up with the connector chopped off and it works with the red and yellow wires connected to the battery.

My question is that with no switched wire as far as I can tell, can I wire the red wire to the switched pin 4 in the light cluster to give the camera power when I unlock the car and will the camera continue to be powered via pin 4 when driving the TT or does it stop getting power?

Seems to be very hit and miss with these cameras and quality isn't great. One of the camera's is faulty and gives me the same random colour fault as shown in the video review of the camera in the this thread, overall not too impressed. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Just 2 quick questions :-

These cameras don't seem to be removable?

Even if I put a plug on the cables to allow me to remove how does the sticky pad lock to the camera?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

digital_dreamer said:


> Just 2 quick questions :-
> 
> These cameras don't seem to be removable?
> 
> Even if I put a plug on the cables to allow me to remove how does the sticky pad lock to the camera?


No they aren't removable.

The sticky pad is a piece of double sided tape attached to the integrated bracket on the camera which in turn sticks to your windscreen.

The camera is quite discreet mounted up by the rear view mirror so I doubt anyone would want to steal it if that's the thoughts behind it being removable.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bayley (May 8, 2013)

shurcomb said:


> Received my cameras this week and got around to fitting it yesterday without much success.
> The main problem I think are the number of wires coming out of my camera. I have chopped the plug off the camera but also used my multi meter to help identify the wires going in Vs the colour of wire on the other side, which terminates in Red (+), Black (-), yellow phono connector which has a centre pin and the outer metal ring.
> 
> My camera only seems to have 4 wires:
> ...


Its faulty then problem with the lense when you apply sunlight to the camera, send it back.... but youve chopped it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

I wondered if http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dual-Lens-HD- ... 9238442%26this[*] would be a better option?


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Bayley said:


> Its faulty then problem with the lense when you apply sunlight to the camera, send it back.... but youve chopped it! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I have contacted the seller and requested a replacement. I doubt they will want the original one back, I took some pictures of the video footage showing the issue. Wait and see I guess, although I haven't cut the faulty one I have trimmed the cable sheath to view the colour of wires etc..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nac34 (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought one of these cameras a few weeks ago. but seem to be having trouble with recording in low light.

As soon as it starts getting dark it hardly every records. Anyobe else having this trouble?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Just an update here: I had a problem with a crazy bus driver recently. he came out of nowhere and pushed me out of my lane from the left side going to his bus lane on the right side. I let him pass and floored it to get to him on the next red light. I caught up and gave him my full opinion of what he just did to which he didn't say a word. when I let him go I thought of getting the video and sending it to the bus company. I got the SD card from the camera, plugged it to my carpc and was shocked the 3 sequence was no recorded. I guess the ongoing 3 minutes recording was kind of disturbed by the sudden change of speed or something... can't explain it. So I guess I'm getting a USB camera and recording directly to my carpc. This is just to to let you know it might not be a reliable camera after all !!!


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

That was quite unexpected finale :? 
Or the bus driver had a remote control for this cam... :wink:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

latest model with a screen. looks good. tested here:


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the 0806 and can report it works really well.

Good quality video day and night.


----------



## Trossuk (Mar 16, 2014)

Very good thread indeed. The latest version 0806, could be hard wired in a similar fashion to the original camera on page one?
I like the idea of minimal visible wiring.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I guess so. You will have to keep the 12v to 5v converter since this version uses a usb port (5v) for power.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I have an 0806 too... But wired mine to the piggy back fuse using a 12v to usb adapter... Then ran a 3m usb lead up to my camera.

Not had any problems with it in the 3 or so months use. Had a mini 0801 for a couple of yrs prior with no issues (bar needing to get a new mico sd as it failed after a yr)

The 0806 can be rotated more so can be mounted upside down to make the wore fully hidden.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## kjgouldstone (Feb 6, 2011)

Easy to hide the wiring and will come on when the ignition is switched on


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

do you guys check the recorded files from time to time to check if the camera is working as expected? Mine skips a few minutes from time bo time but I think it is the SD card which is wearing out.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

My sandisk branded micro sd began to fail more often after a couple of years...

The mini 0801 actually does weird beeps and the screen doesnt go off when it isnt recording.

A short term solution was to give is a full reformat and it would work another couple of months but in the end i just got a new one....

Hopefully it will last longer in the 0806 as i have 2 64gb cards in there so the amount of times it writes/ rewrites will be slower now between 2 of them!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## #MythicBooster (Feb 10, 2015)

Just read this post and have placed the order. Not sure why I have got one but I do love a gadget 

Sent to you by TT Yoda


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

It can be a handy gadget. I'm still using the same. Just choose a good brand sdcard and check the recording from time to time.


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a rearview mirror dashcam better as you dont have to hide it from thiefs and it comes on and goes off when car started ect. Continous recording. Hd 4.3" screen and good camera. Mines plugged into my cigar lighter


----------



## k9l3 (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a rearview mirror dashcam better as you dont have to hide it from thiefs and it comes on and goes off when car started ect. Continous recording. Hd 4.3" screen and good camera. Mines plugged into my cigar lighter. Has a cool led circle in the night for the night vision.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

k9l3 said:


> I have a rearview mirror dashcam better as you dont have to hide it from thiefs and it comes on and goes off when car started ect. Continous recording. Hd 4.3" screen and good camera. Mines plugged into my cigar lighter. Has a cool led circle in the night for the night vision.


Been looking at these ,which one do you have ?


----------



## Protom (Sep 10, 2019)

@hadaak
do you happen to have the pics of your original install of the 808 cam ?
it seems the pictures don't show up in the forum anymore 
I m planning on either using a dash cam mirror or even retropfitting the original TT mirror with a dash cam 
and would like to plug in the dome light or as close as possible to the mirror.

Btw im French too


----------



## Llewkcalb (Jul 15, 2019)

Protom

I recently fitted a Garmin camera at the rear view window area. It is USB powered and I bought a small 12v to Usb wired power supply.

I ran the cable direct to the fuse box. Wasn't that difficult, you just needed to remove the A pillar trim. (I used a guide on here).

Lots of space near fuse box to mount power supply too.

Steve


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I've been using the Mini0806 dash cam for several years now. Works great, totally forget I even have it -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 6&start=15

If you use a Piggy-Back fuse, be sure you wire it correctly - 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573

Even though I'm LHD, the camera can be flipped over so it would hide behind the mirror just as well for RHD vehicles.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

This is what I have installed but not cheap, I have a battery back up installed in the cut out space near the battery and also a rear cam fitted too.

https://www.racshop.co.uk/q800-dash-cam.html


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

looks like the xiaomi here:






I 've been using this for more than a year now plus a xiaomi at the rear. Both start with the car unlock:

Viofo A119





Xiamo at the rear: (70mai)






I intend to replace them with a motion detection front and back battery plus something to record inside the car as someone broke my rear side glass and took a small laptop I left lying on the back seat.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Taylortony - Can you show us your back up battery and describe how you have it wired and set up? That's actually a really good idea! 

Like many RV and campers, they have a secondary battery for accessories, but it is still charged by the vehicles alternator. This would probably be a really effective system for long term power for cameras. Other option would be a small solar panel to keep it charged. In the Roadster it would be pretty easy to put a solar panel in the convertible top stowage area.


----------



## Taylortony (Feb 10, 2012)

I will take some pictures, It was professionally installed, the guy fitting it said i didnt really need it as he hadn't had one drain the car battery before, but hey ho already bought so in it went. BTW the camera comes with a 32mb memory card for recording but can fit up to a 128 memory card according to the manufacturers, reading on forums as to what cards you can fit as they are fussy, I was surprised to see a 400 GB card lol, so ordered one of those and fitted it it recognises it the size of it and is working, now just need to wait..... and wait..... and wait to see if it fills it. :lol:

This is the battery I had fitted is the forst link, however there are others.

https://www.racshop.co.uk/thinkware-ivo ... ttery.html

as an example

http://www.car-dvr.co.uk/cellink_b/powe ... ink_b.html

Mine is hard wired BTW

My camera does stuff the cheaper ones probably don't, it informs you through beeps if you wander lanes, are in a collision risk, if the car in front moves off while you are distracted, audio wise it talks to you telling you of mobile speed sites, traffic light camera, average speed cameras, fixed cameras etc and distances too.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice setup.

I plan to use a 6 or 12 18650 powerbank to do surveillance mode on my next camera setup.
I will probably go for 2 or 3 xiaomi 70mai pro devices.

19v big guy here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33042676792.html

I already have this one which I will probably use and get the big guy for my other needs (laptop mainly)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32783973133.html


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

The second link powerbank can be connected both to the car battery via input dcjack and to the dashcam via usb 5V. it charges and delivers power at the same time.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

_My camera does stuff the cheaper ones probably don't, it informs you through beeps if you wander lanes, are in a collision risk, if the car in front moves off while you are distracted, audio wise it talks to you telling you of mobile speed sites, traffic light camera, average speed cameras, fixed cameras etc and distances too.
_
I have a system that does that. It's called a wife. 

I notice the Blackvue also offers a battery pack for up to 12-hours of power. I'm surprised no one's come up with a solar panel charger option.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Little proof of concept for a solar charged battery pack to keep the dash cam running without pulling power on the vehicle battery. Audi actually has a solar panel as on of it's standard tools when running extended diagnostic tests. Reference workshop manyal _Electrical Equipment General Information, D3E8007DE6D._

I set this up on my desk with the power pack being powered by just my LED desk lamp. The powerpack is a Li-polymer battery 12000mAh with an output of DC 5V/2x 1A (it has two USB jacks).

























*Comments on a Defective Mini-0806 Camera*

I ran into a situation where I started to hear an odd tripple beep alarm going off inside my Roadster. It turned out the Mini0806 was alerting to an SD card format problem. You can listen to this YouTube to hear the noise it makes as my wife is trying to figure out where the noise is coming from. Evidently this is a common alert for this camera -

*Audi TT 8J Alarm Sound*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6eeUBr ... e=youtu.be


View attachment 1


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AA-50601146141 ... ery&sr=8-5

This looks interesting for those who live a country where she sun shines but would be useless in my neck of the woods currently.

Maybe one of these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-Battery-Lo ... 2749.l2649









And a fused relay for higher current requirements.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If your dash cam is acting oddly, the Lithium Polymer (LIPO) battery may be the cause. Defective LIPO batteries tend to swell significantly in size when they fail and can damage internal components.

These images are from my Mini-0806 which was randomly turning on and off and which was resulting in SD format problems. As you can see in the pictures below, the battery has ballooned to three times it's original thickness (from 4mm to 12mm). Fortunately nothing was damaged inside and the case didn't rupture.

If you have a Mini0806, I've written a 'How To' tutorial on how to disassemble it and replace the battery. Fortunately this particular battery; LIPO CX402030, 200mAh, 3.7V is available on Amazon, eBay and Alibaba -

*How To: Mini0806 Dash Cam Defective Battery Replacement*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2000047


----------

